# Gas venting 8N question



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any knowledge of how gas tank venting should occur on a 8N Ford tractor?
The reason I ask is that ever since I installed a new gas tank, my tractor performance has been erratic at best. One theory is that I could be having gas lock-up in the tank. Any comments or advice?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

In the top center of the OEM tank is a dome, there is a small vent hole slightly off center in that dome. The original tanks have a baffle in that dome to keep fuel from shaking out of the tank. Over time dirt plugs that hole, and it gets painted over, or dirt collects on top of the baffle and collects water and rust and clogs the vent.

Crack the fuel cap open so it allows air into the tank and see if the power problem goes away. If that cures the issue, and the tank dome vent hole cannot be cleared, get a generic vented cap from NAPA.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I have splurged and installed a vented gas cap. My theory and your suggestion makes good sense. My new gas tank may or may not have had the air hole you describe. I will report on its future performance. Thanks for your suggestion.



RC Wells said:


> In the top center of the OEM tank is a dome, there is a small vent hole slightly off center in that dome. The original tanks have a baffle in that dome to keep fuel from shaking out of the tank. Over time dirt plugs that hole, and it gets painted over, or dirt collects on top of the baffle and collects water and rust and clogs the vent.
> 
> Crack the fuel cap open so it allows air into the tank and see if the power problem goes away. If that cures the issue, and the tank dome vent hole cannot be cleared, get a generic vented cap from NAPA.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

VFord8N said:


> I have splurged and installed a vented gas cap. My theory and your suggestion makes good sense. My new gas tank may or may not have had the air hole you describe. I will report on its future performance. Thanks for your suggestion.


Sadly that was not my problem - see my thread entitled Dwindling Performance 8n Finally Fixed for complete story.


----------

